# Gas supply in Spain



## mike405 (Jan 28, 2012)

Have been looking at the possibility of changing the current method of obtaining gas from 35kg bottles to a fixed tank. However, everyone I talk to tells me that the costs are greater if you buy in bulk. That doesn't seem logical, could someone in the know confirm the facts for me please?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't have a bulk tank myself but some friends of mine do. They paid a fortune a few years ago to have one installed and piped in and central heating etc installed. They said it was the best thing they ever did... they fill it every 18 months or so and said it works out much more economical. Sorry I can't give you more info (they are on holiday for 2 months... lucky sods) but as I said, form what they have told me they are happy!


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I had to fill my tank last June and it cost 1800e and by January it needed filling again, and we are out at work all day.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> I had to fill my tank last June and it cost 1800e and by January it needed filling again, and we are out at work all day.


ouch! ouch ! ouch!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

The cheapest way to buy propane in Spain is in the 11 kg bombonas; this is because that size is subsidised by the government. The traditional Spanish set up for boilers is to use a 5+5 array of this size cylinder with an auto change valve.
If you check the prices on the Repsol Website you will see that the price per kilo of Propane gas is €1.20 for the 11 kg bottles and €1.92 for the 35 Kg bottles. I believe the bulk price is even higher...somebody please confirm!
Totally illogical but this is Spain.
Check the figures here: 
Repsol: resultados, dividendos, informacion corporativa, Antonio Brufau y directivos - repsol.com


----------



## mike405 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who has responded to my question, now know which way to go!


----------

